# Your Favorite Beatles Song



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So thinking back on all those great tunes... what is your favorite Beatles tune?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well that has changed over the years-it's been Helter Skelter, I am the Walrus, I Want You, Come Together, and other over the years.

But as of today?
Yer Blues.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

A Day in the Life...........


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, Rubber Soul and Revolver (complete album) but I agree ''A Day in the Life'' is an extremely good one !

John LENNON Les Paul Junior Custom clone or style - DIY


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

WHo are the Beatles?..............


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

can't narrow it down to just one...

i'm so tired
sexy sadie
i want you (she's so heavy)
something
twist and shout
happiness is a warm gun
help
don't let me down
rock and roll music/roll over beethoven


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

This guy is a Beatle :









I took this picture in Montreal in 1969, I was only 14 years old, one of my best day in my life.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

tres cool pic...but did you have to include yoko...???...maybe you could "photoshop" her outta there...ha ha ha...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jean GODBOUT said:


> This guy is a Beatle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the background on the picture? Where were they and how did you happen to see them?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

1969 montreal bed in...

Bed-In - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[video=youtube;I-NRriHlLUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-NRriHlLUk[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I've always preferred George Harrison's songwriting

1) While my Guitar Gently Weeps
2) Here comes the sun

I also liked Rocky Racoon, and Obla-di Obla-da (it was one of the first songs I learned on guitar as a kid)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Man, that's very difficult. It's easier for me to tell you which songs I didn't really care for. Ironically enough both of them came from the "White Album" sessions. I've always disliked "Revolution 9". I think that was a real waste of tape and I don't care for "What's The New Mary Jane?" which showed up on the Anthology 3 CD back in 1996.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

The background is room 1742 of the Queen Elizabeth Hotel. How could I get there ? Well that a long story, but I was a real Beatle fan (still are) and I wanted to see and talk to John LENNON. I climb 17 floors using the rear stairway about 15 times until I could (like a mouse) enter the suite. Five minutes later the security bring me back to the elevator. But I saw that the Krishna could go in and out the room without any problems, so I went to join the Krishna community on Pine ave (Montreal) and two days later I could enter again in the room with them. Then I quit the Krishna )


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

did you have to return the robe and tambourine when you quit the krishna...???...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

fav beatles tune...Get Back!!!!

however - fav song to play in the whole world.....While my Guitar Gently weeps - in the style of Jeff Healey......lots of awesomeness in that tune....and lots of little things in that song that make you realize that Clapton stole a little more from Harrison than his wife.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[youtube]Nnpil_pRUiw[/youtube]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sigh - almost every one of them - there's been so few clunkers. Even something like "One after 909" is perfect for what it is. The only 2 I cannot listen to are "Within Without You" and "Revolution #9"................ and there's something about "Mr. Moonlight" that didn't do it for me. Otherwise - what a catalog!

How about the (slightly) less obscure "If I Fell", "Here There and Everywhere", or "Every Little Thing"? How about "And Your Bird Can Sing"?

Geez - I could limit to my 50 favourite Beatles songs ......................... maybe


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jean GODBOUT said:


> The background is room 1742 of the Queen Elizabeth Hotel. How could I get there ? Well that a long story, but I was a real Beatle fan (still are) and I wanted to see and talk to John LENNON. I climb 17 floors using the rear stairway about 15 times until I could (like a mouse) enter the suite. Five minutes later the security bring me back to the elevator. But I saw that the Krishna could go in and out the room without any problems, so I went to join the Krishna community on Pine ave (Montreal) and two days later I could enter again in the room with them. Then I quit the Krishna )


Ah yes, the Krishna guys at Pine and Park. I had a high school buddy who joined them, until they caught him smoking dope and kicked him out.

Closest I got to that famed hotel room was the "War Is Over, If You Want It" billboard at St. Catherine and Crescent, just across the street from the former Classics Books, and around the corner from the famous Record Cave and its owner Dave (which I gather was the inspiration for Stewart Maclean's "Vinyl Café"). Je suis jaloux de toi, jean, très jaloux.

That room actually had a LOT of interesting people in it. IIRC, Tommy Smothers was there too, and of course popular CFCF deejay Dave Boxer!

I find it near impossible to select a single Beatles tune since they are so interwoven with that period of my life. The impetuousness of the the opening to "It Won't Be Long". The swelling chords of "Eight Days a Week". The emphatic chords of "Thngs We Said Today". The other-worldly harmonies of "No Reply". The searing gutars of "Good Morning" or "The End". The mind-blowing production of "Tomorrow Never Knows" (you've got your "wall of sound", and you've got your "tsunami of sound").

In the band I was in during the early-to-mid 70's, we did a ton of Beatles tunes, including: "Anna", "Baby its You", "Twist and Shout", "You really Got a Hold on Me", "You Can't Do That", "Ticket to Ride", "In My Life", "Act Naturally", "Day Tripper, "Come Together", "Oh Darling", "I Want You (She's So Heavy)", and "Don't Let Me Down". Boy, that's a LOT of good memories.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> In the band I was in during the early-to-mid 70's, we did a ton of Beatles tunes, including: "Anna", "Baby its You", "Twist and Shout", "You really Got a Hold on Me", "You Can't Do That", "Ticket to Ride", "In My Life", "Act Naturally", "Day Tripper, "Come Together", "Oh Darling", "I Want You (She's So Heavy)", and "Don't Let Me Down". Boy, that's a LOT of good memories.


"Anna" was, and still is, my daughter's favourite song. I guess there's just something about it that grabbed her ........ and still does - she's 25 now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Has she ever seen the Beatles cartoon version, from the TV show?


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Dear Prudence is the one that does it for me...


----------

